# Guide necessary?



## MrSafety (Feb 22, 2005)

I have taken in the spring hunt for 6 years now and wouldn't miss it for anything. We usually have a limited window for hunting, usually a 3 to 4 day span and rarely get out twice. We have use 300-400 decoys and e-caller with limited success. I realize limited scouting opportunities make that tough.......so, I want to use a guide next spring. Can anyone recommend a guide? I'd like to get a head start on this for next year. The most we've ever shot is 24. I'd like an opportunity to pile 'em up. Goose sausage is a favorite in our neighborhood. If I could just see as many as we did this year, I'd never miss a season. Any direction would be great. I'm from central MN. Thanks


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

In most instances you are not going to have a monster shoot. The really good guides average 20-25 birds a day. Which is a real good day of hunting. But the shoots you see in the pictures and posts are the exceptional days but do not reflect all the days guys shoot 5 or 10 or none at all.

Are you thinking that you want to keep doing this for years to come? If you think of it in terms of economics. For a three day hunt you are going to spend a minimum of $400 bucks for the guide. That doesn't include tip, which I hear is expected. So lets say you spend $450 dollars on a guide. If you and 2 friends go, you now have spent $1300 dollars. For $1300 dollars you could add alot more decoys and build a really good spread and buy a really high end e-caller.

Just some thoughts.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Jed is right, but if you never plan on spending more than 3-4 days/year hunting snow geese...you might find that time you spend scouting, etc. will cut into your hunting time and you're stuck storing tons of decoys/gear you'll never use.

This is where a guide is useful, since you only have a couple days to hunt.

Look up Tracy Northup - http://www.huntupnorth.com

They do better than anyone in terms of averages and he's just a very likeable guy.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I guess one could go with a guide but I still think doing it yourself is more rewarding. Getting schooled by snow geese is just part of the game. Hunter or shooter?


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)




----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Double   Dan


----------



## MrSafety (Feb 22, 2005)

Thanks for the replies. And I'm definately a hunter........we make our own decoys, I made my own 4-way e-caller, and spend nearly as much time doing the "mighty preparations" as I do in the field.....something my wife will never understand. It's just with two kids and busy schedules I don't have the time we all know it takes to be "on 'em". I said a while back I'd never have to pull the trigger if I saw as many snow geese as we have seen a few times, especially this spring.........it was simply baffling.........but awesome. I'd love to spend about 6 weeks out there................some day.


----------



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

Here's my thoughts!

 :huh: :gag: :drunk:


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

:rollin: nice... :lol:


----------



## DUKPRO (Mar 10, 2005)

I'm with gandergrinder,, try and free lance it if you can. Many land owners are more than willing to let guys hunt,, if you cant go big on a spread go with quality.


----------

